# FIXED: texmaker <-> kile UTF-8

## Erdie

Ich habe bisher meine Tex Dokumente mit texmaker geschrieben, das deutsche Paket installiert und wenn ich im Text ein "ü" eingetippt habe, kam am Ende auch auch ein "ü" heraus. Alles wie es soll.

Die Langsamkeit von texmaker hat mich immer genervt, so dass ich eine Alternative suche.

Jetzt habe ich kile installiert und den Text geladen. Die Umlauter werden kryptisch dargestellt. In der Editor Koniguration steht allerding als Zeichenkodierung utf-8. Wenn ich in den text in kile einen umlaut schreibe, wird dieser im Ergebnis nicht dargestellt. Lade ich den geänderten Text anschließend in texmaker, mekert textmaker er  könne den text nicht in der voreingestellten Kodierung lesen ( utf-8 ) und schlägt eine Alternative vor.

Wieso verwendet kile kein utf-8 obwohl dieses  so in den Einstellungen angegeben ist?

Danke und Grüße

Erdie

----------

## franzf

Du hast UTF-8 unter "Editor -> Öffnen und Speichern" eingestellt?

Hast du das gemacht bevor und nachdem du die Dateien im Projekt offen hattest? kile merkt sich nämlich (dummerweise?) die Kodierung, mit der die Dateien geöffnet waren. Du musst jetzt eigentlich nur alle Dateien schließen, am besten kile beenden, neu starten, Dateien öffnen, dann sollten die auch in UTF-8 geladen sein.

----------

## Erdie

Du hattest recht, unter "Open/Save" war es nicht eingestellt. Wenn ich jetzt allerdings übersetzen möchte, kommt eine Fehlermeldung:

```

Unicode char \u8:ält not set up for user with LaTeX ..

```

Wieso kann texmaker das document übersetzen und kile nicht? Irgendwo fehlt doch noch eine Einstelltung im Editor.

----------

## Erdie

Na Super, kile merkt sich den Dateinamen und führt automatisch ein Konvertierung durch wenn ich sie öffne. D. h. wenn ich die besagte Datei öffne, die in utf8 kodiert ist, macht kile daraus ein Dokument mit non-utf8 - aber nur bei dem Dateinamen, von dem kile glaubt, es wäre vorher als non - utf8 geöffnet gewesen. Wenn ich sie umbenenne, klappt es. Ich hasse Automatismen ..

----------

